# Windows 10......how come I can't ?



## IKE (Jan 9, 2018)

When I had Windows XP and if I was pecking something in this box like I am now if I wanted to pull up another site (let's say Google) I could do it and a little tab would appear at the top left of the page showing me that SF was still there and then all I had to do was click on the SF tab and it would come up over the Google screen and a little tab would appear showing me that Google was in the background....I could bounce back and forth with no problems if I wanted to and there was a little 'X' on the tabs that I could click on the make the site in the background go completely away if I wanted.

On Windows 10 if I'm already pecking something on this screen and want to look at Google a little box appears with just two options and asks, "leave page?" or "stay on page?"........if I click 'stay on page' it won't let me pull up Google and if I click on 'leave page' SF goes away along with everything that I may have already typed in this box and I have to start my post all over again.

Without using the split screen feature how can I have one screen / site up and go to another like I could with XP ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)

You need to have two windows open on your browser..One for SF and one for what ever.


----------



## IKE (Jan 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> You need to have two windows open on your browser..One for SF and one for what ever.



I'm dumber than a claw hammer.....explain how in detail.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> I'm dumber than a claw hammer.....explain how in detail.


At the top of the screen do you see an "X" for SF and then a "+" next to it ?? If so click on the +


----------



## IKE (Jan 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> At the top of the screen do you see an "X" for SF and then a "+" next to it ?? If so click on the +



I did and page that says, 'Norton Safe Search' comes up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> I did and page that says, 'Norton Safe Search' comes up.


Is Norton a search engine or a scanner??


----------



## IKE (Jan 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Is Norton a search engine or a scanner??



Apparently it's a search engine that goes along with my Norton Anti-Virus because when I just pecked 'pizza' (for a test) in the box and hit 'enter' it pulled up a lot of options to click on just like the Google screen  would.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> Apparently it's a search engine that goes along with my Norton Anti-Virus because when I just pecked 'pizza' (for a test) in the box and hit 'enter' it pulled up a lot of options to click on just like the Google screen  would.


Ok. Now you have two "tabs" open that you can click on without the leave page pop up coming on!


----------



## IKE (Jan 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ok. Now you have two "tabs" open that you can click on without the leave page pop up coming on!



Thanks Ken, that did it !!.......as your reward for all the help have mama give you a big smooch for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> Thanks Ken, that did it !!.......as your reward for all the help have mama give you a big smooch for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)

PS: Windows10 does not do this,it is a browser feature..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> PS: Windows10 does not do this,it is a browser feature..



Are you able to do that with the IE11 browser Ken, I did it with Firefox and Edge, but can't figure how to do it on Internet Explorer?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2018)

Seabreeze, on the top right of Internet Explorer, there's a row of icons about 1-1/2 inch down. In the middle of those icons is the word "page". Click on that and then choose "New Window". You will have two IE windows open.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Olivia.  I did see an icon that looked like a page and it was "New Tab", so I clicked on that and was able to have the two tabs open.  After that I saw the Page you referred to and clicked New Window, but then it went back to only one tab open.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2018)

We must have different versions of Internet Explorer. Mine is version 11.192.16299.0.

The "page" I'm talking about is not an icon of a page. It is the word "page" itself in the middle of seven icons: a house, wireless, mail, printer, the word "page", tools. I don't even see the word "tab" anywhere. I opened three new IE windows and inputted three different web addresses and they all came up. So, maybe different version IE's?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Are you able to do that with the IE11 browser Ken, I did it with Firefox and Edge, but can't figure how to do it on Internet Explorer?


Sorry I have no experience with IE Browser, I have use FireFox exclusively for years..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

Olivia said:


> We must have different versions of Internet Explorer. Mine is version 11.192.16299.0.
> 
> The "page" I'm talking about is not an icon of a page. It is the word "page" itself in the middle of seven icons: a house, wireless, mail, printer, the word "page", tools. I don't even see the word "tab" anywhere. I opened three new IE windows and inputted three different web addresses and they all came up. So, maybe different version IE's?



I have the same version Olivia, this is the icon (looks like a page) I clicked to get more than one tab open....so I'm good for now, thanks again.  I hovered my mouse over it to see the words 'new tab'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry I have no experience with IE Browser, I have use FireFox exclusively for years..



Thanks anyway Ken, you've been so helpful with computer advice here in the past and I appreciate all your tips and advice.  I rarely use IE, but I wanted that option for when I do.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2018)

Okay, I see that. It doesn't open new IE windows, but if it works that's what matters.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks anyway Ken, you've been so helpful with computer advice here in the past and I appreciate all your tips and advice.


.......


----------

